# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поёт Лидия Чебоксарова

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Песню *Евгения Клячкина* поёт *Лидия Чебоксарова*   Этот город - он на вид угрюм
Краски севера-полутона
Этот город-он тяжелодум
Реки в камень он запеленал. 
А сейчас дождями перемыт
Пряча лужицы в своей тени
Розовеет на Неве гранит
И дома стоят совсем одни. 
Птичий гомон будит Летний сад
Разминаются мосты кряхтя
Силуэты обрели фасад
В эту ночь я у него в гостях.  
18 июня 1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  Поёт Лидия Чебоксарова   *Примета*  _А.Жигулину_   
Если ворон в вышине,
дело, стало быть, к войне.
Если дать ему кружить,
если дать ему кружить,
значит, всем на фронт иттить. 
Чтобы не было войны,
надо ворона убить.
Чтобы ворона убить,
чтобы ворона убить,
надо ружья зарядить. 
Ах, как станем заряжать,
всем захочется стрелять.
А уж как стрельба пойдет,
а уж как стрельба пойдет -
пуля дырочку найдет. 
Ей не жалко никого,
ей попасть бы хоть в кого:
хоть в чужого, хоть в свово,
лишь бы всех до одного.
Во и боле ничего! 
Во и боле ничего,
во и боле никого,
во и боле никого,
кроме ворона того -
стрельнуть некому в него.
______________________

----------


## Lampada

<strong><font color="#000000">
 *    * *После дождичка небеса просторней...*   
После дождичка небеса просторней,
Голубей вода, зеленее медь.
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.
Капельмейстеру хочется взлететь. 
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.
Капельмейстеру хочется взлететь. 
Ах, как помнятся прежние оркестры,
Не военные, а из мирных лет.
Расплескалася в уличках окрестных
Та мелодия, а поющих нет. 
С нами женщины, все они красивы,
И черемуха - вся она в цвету.
Может жребий нам выпадет счастливый,
Снова встретимся в городском саду. 
Но из прошлого, из былой печали,
Как не сетую, как там не молю,
Проливаются черными ручьями
Эта музыка прямо в кровь мою.
________________ 
Вариант: 
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.

----------


## Lampada

*Стрекоза и Муравей*  
Стихи *Дмитрия Быкова*   Да, подлый муравей, пойду и попляшу И больше ни о чем тебя не попрошу. На стеклах ледяных играет мерзлый глянец. Зима сковала пруд, а вот и снег пошел. Смотри, как я пляшу, последний стрекозел, Смотри, уродина, на мой прощальный танец.  Ах, были времена! Под каждым мне листком Был столик, вазочки, и чайник со свистком, И радужный огонь росистого напитка... Мне только то и впрок в обители мирской, Что добывается не потом и тоской, А так, из милости, задаром, от избытка.  Замерзли все цветы, ветра сошли с ума, Все, у кого был дом, попрятались в дома, Повсюду муравьи соломинки таскают... А мы, не годные к работе и борьбе, Умеем лишь просить: «Пусти меня к себе!» — И гордо подыхать, когда нас не пускают.  Когда-нибудь в раю, где пляшет в вышине Веселый рой теней,— ты подползешь ко мне, Худой, мозолистый, угрюмый, большеротый,— И, с завистью следя воздушный мой прыжок, Попросишь: «Стрекоза, пусти меня в кружок!» — А я скажу: «Дружок! Пойди-ка поработай!»
____________________________    *The Dragonfly and the Ant*   Yes, low-down Ant, I will just go and dance, And never ask again, let it be my last chance. Already it's snowing, the pond is frozen. Well, Enjoy the final dance of the poor Dragonfly!  I finish it and humbly shall I die; To you mean creature, now I say, "Farewell!"  Ah, at the best of times, when under every tree There were a table, whistling kettle, and tee, And other drinks against fatigue and stress... To my advantage only that can fit What is procured with no blood and sweat, But given free, just out of excess.  Winds froze all flowers, th' weather is worse and worse, All hide in homes, those who've'em, of course. The Ants around lug the straws or whole trunk. And us, too mollycoddled, effete and thin,... Well, we can only ask, "Please, let me in!" And die with pride when are refused point-blank.  Some day in Paradise, where merry shadows will Dance all the time, while in the corner, still You'll stand with brown face and horny hands, like cork; And watching enviously my leaps, so high and long, You'll ask me, Dragonfly, please let me go along!  I'll tell, "It would be wrong, you go to your work!"   16 февраля 2013

----------


## Lampada

*Целый день стирает прачка...*    *ГОРОДОК* 
стихи А.Заболоцкого
музыка В.Красновского 
Целый день стирает прачка,
Муж пошел за водкой.
На крыльце сидит собачка
С маленькой бородкой. 
Целый день она таращит
Умные глазенки,
Если дома кто заплачет -
Заскулит в сторонке. 
А кому сегодня плакать
В городе Тарусе?
Есть кому в Тарусе плакать -
Девочке Марусе. 
Опротивели Марусе
Петухи да гуси.
Сколько ходит их в Тарусе,
Господи Исусе! 
"Кабы мне такие перья
Да такие крылья!
Улетела б прямо в дверь я,
Бросилась в ковыль я! 
Чтоб глаза мои на свете
Больше не глядели,
Петухи да гуси эти
Больше не галдели!" 
Ой, как худо жить Марусе
В городе Тарусе!
Петухи одни да гуси,
Господи Исусе!

----------

